
A Complete CMS with No Server and 18 Lines of Code - gk1
https://www.netlify.com/blog/2017/08/17/a-complete-cms-with-no-server-and-18-lines-of-code/
======
GrumpyNl
Github is down right now, so your cms is down to. So much for No Server.

~~~
Jeremy1026
Seems more like, 'no server, that you control'. Which, not sure what the
selling point is there.

